# So sánh máy lạnh 1 chiều với máy lạnh 2 chiều cái nào tốt hơn?



## lanthanhhaichau (7/4/22)

Dưới sự thay đổi bất thường của thời tiết như hiện nay thì việc chọn mua một chiếc máy lạnh là điều cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, một trong những vấn đề khiến người dùng băn khoăn là lựa chọn giữa máy lạnh 1 chiều và máy lạnh 2 chiều. Vậy nên sử dụng loại nào thì tốt hơn, cùng Thanh Hải Châu tìm hiểu chi tiết bên dưới nhé.



1. Máy lạnh 1 chiều (điều hoà 1 chiều).
- Máy lạnh 1 chiều là gì?

Máy lạnh 1 chiều là máy chỉ có thể làm lạnh, khi hoạt động máy sẽ thổi ra hơi lạnh để giảm nhiệt độ trong phòng, phù hợp với thời tiết mùa hè nóng bức hay cụ thể hơn là khí hậu miền nam không có mùa đông lạnh.



- Cấu tạo của máy:

Máy lạnh 1 chiều có cấu tạo gồm các phần cục lạnh, cục nóng, lốc điều hòa, quạt dàn lạnh, quạt dàn nóng, van tiết lưu, ống dẫn gas, bảng điều khiển, tụ điện. Ngoài những bộ phận chính còn có những bộ phận bên ngoài như cảm biến dàn lạnh, máng nước, khung vỏ,...



- Lợi ích khi sử dụng:

+ Có nhiều chế độ, tiện ích khác tùy model, đối với các mẫu máy lạnh hiện đại thì còn được ưu tiên cao về khả năng lọc không khí và kháng khuẩn, khử mùi.

+ Đối với các gia đình ở miền nam, bạn chỉ nên chọn mua máy lạnh loại này để tiết kiệm chi phí mua máy vì hầu như mức giá của máy lạnh 1 chiều sẽ thấp hơn nhiều so với máy lạnh 2 chiều.



2. Máy lạnh 2 chiều (điều hoà 2 chiều).
- Máy lạnh 2 chiều là gì?

Máy lạnh 2 chiều cũng có tác dụng làm lạnh giống với máy lạnh 1 chiều, phục vụ những lúc thời tiết nóng bức. Tuy nhiên, máy lạnh 2 chiều còn có khả năng đổi ngược chiều để sưởi ấm, phù hợp với vùng khí hậu miền bắc có mùa đông lạnh hoặc vùng núi cao như Đà Lạt ở nước ta.







- Cấu tạo của máy:

Máy lạnh 2 chiều có cấu tạo tương tự máy lạnh 1 chiều bao gồm các bộ phận chính như cục lạnh, cục nóng, lốc điều hòa, quạt dàn lạnh, quạt dàn nóng, van tiết lưu, ống dẫn gas, bảng điều khiển, tụ điện. Tuy nhiên, điểm khác biệt được trang bị thêm trên máy lạnh 2 chiều là có van đảo chiều và được lắp đặt ngay sau máy nén để làm thay đổi chiều đi của gas, từ đó làm thay đổi chiều làm lạnh của máy.



- Lợi ích khi sử dụng:

+ Ngoài tác dụng làm lạnh phù hợp với mùa hè, thì còn giúp làm ấm, giữ không khí trong phòng luôn ở mức trung bình từ 25 - 26 độ C tạo cảm giác dễ chịu ấm áp vào mùa đông.

+ Trang bị những tính năng như làm sạch không khí, công nghệ kháng khuẩn, khử mùi.



3. Cách để nhận biết máy lạnh 1 chiều hay 2 chiều.
- Bằng chức năng, công dụng: Đối với máy lạnh 1 chiều thì chỉ có chức năng làm lạnh. Ngược lại, đối với máy lạnh 2 chiều thì còn có chức năng làm ấm trong không gian sử dụng máy lạnh.



- Bằng ký hiệu: Máy lạnh 2 chiều thường có chế độ HEAT trên điều khiển máy lạnh để điều chỉnh khi bạn chọn các chế độ sử dụng ở nút MODE. Đối với máy lạnh 1 chiều thì không có chế độ này.



- Bằng cách tra model: Bạn hãy kiểm tra thông số kỹ thuật của máy lạnh để có thể biết được chính xác là máy lạnh 1 chiều hay 2 chiều.



4. Nên mua máy lạnh 1 chiều hay 2 chiều.
Về cơ bản, hai loại máy lạnh này không có gì khác nhau ngoài khả năng sưởi ấm thêm ở máy lạnh 2 chiều, nên loại máy này thường đắt hơn. Do đó, bạn cần cân nhắc kỹ về nhu cầu sử dụng cũng như điều kiện khí hậu nơi bạn đang sống để có thể chọn mua loại máy lạnh phù hợp với mình.



- Đối với máy lạnh 1 chiều: nếu bạn ở khu vực miền Nam, vùng khí hậu chỉ có mùa hè, mùa nắng nóng thì máy lạnh 1 chiều với chức năng chỉ làm lạnh sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn.



[IMG]



- Đối với máy lạnh 2 chiều: nếu bạn ở các khu vực miền Bắc, khu vực có thời tiết khắc nghiệt, vào mùa hè thì nóng đỉnh điểm, vào mùa lạnh thì vô cùng buốt giá hoặc là trong gia đình có thành viên rất mẫn cảm với thời tiết thì việc trang bị máy lạnh 2 chiều là tốt nhất.



[IMG]



Hi vọng những thông tin trên sẽ giúp ích cho bạn trong việc chọn mua loại máy lạnh phù hợp nhất cho mình. Nếu có bất cứ thắc mắc nào bạn có thể liên hệ 0911260247 để được Mr Luân tư vấn và giải đáp nhanh nhất nhé.



⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham?brand=0



! Có thể bạn chưa biết:

• Chọn máy lạnh 1 pha hay 3 pha để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất?

• Máy lạnh Inverter tiết kiệm bao nhiêu so với điều hòa thường?



Khi cần khảo sát, tư vấn và mua hàng, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/su-khac-nhau-giua-may-lanh-1-chieu-va-may-lanh-2-chieu


----------



## duongpham (7/4/22)

Tham khảo mẫu biệt thự 1 tầng cực kỳ đẳng cấp mới nhất của Betaviet:


----------

